# speedometer spiking up to 120 while stopped?



## jcashan (Mar 4, 2011)

:question: anyone heard of anything like this before I've noticed it probally 4 or 5 times for sure but other times I questioned it. Speedometer spikes both digital and needle when stopped at a stoplight or rolling slowly usually shoots between 80-120. I have a 2011 cruze 6spd mt bought back in march with 11k miles now. No problems till I noticed this recently anyone know a problem / solution or should this be checked by dealer ?

Edit: it only happens seldomly not all the time maybe 2 or 3 times a week ( that I notice )


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...it's a *known* problem. Take it back to the dealership for correction.


----------



## Xlr8machineshop (Jul 17, 2011)

Saw it on mine but only happens once but only up to 30 scared the **** out of me but I guess its happend to everyone


----------



## jcashan (Mar 4, 2011)

Is there a tsb or anything ? Took my car in for the steering shaft recall which they previous told me it wasn't under recall about 3 months ago got a postcard saying I needed to get it checked. When I did get it checked for recall I told them about the speedometer he looked at me said that's weird and told me it'd take 10 mins to look at the recall and sent me on my way I'm really disapointed with Chevy service departments right now . Once again they blew off another concern of mine


----------



## EcoCruzer (Mar 4, 2011)

I had mine in for the same problem. Dealer really couldn't find what the problem was. The contacted TAC and they had no files related. The were instructed to recalibrate the body control module and they swapped the ignition main relay. I have had it do it again once or twice and only briefly so it is not that bad. If it gets worse I will mention it again.


----------



## VGT (Oct 9, 2011)

Funny - that was the same problem the 2004 GTO Clusters had (also a Holden product)


----------



## Gm world class tech (Aug 20, 2011)

Need to look at the vss sensor


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

Gm world class tech said:


> Need to look at the vss sensor


...check: *PI-0276A* - Chaffed Wheel Speed Sensor Harness.


----------



## Gm world class tech (Aug 20, 2011)

The pi0276a is for the wheel speed sensor.need to look at vehicle speed Sensor. on a mt it is at the front of the transmission


----------



## LadyInBlue (Aug 26, 2011)

*Same or different?*

I do not have this problem when driving/stopped but both my tach and speedometer go all the way up as soon as the car starts, while all of the warning indicator lights are on. Only lasts a second and NO, my foot is not on the gas. The car does not rev, only the needles move. Is this normal?:question:


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...that "initial" _'full-scale sweep'_ is normal operation.


----------



## LadyInBlue (Aug 26, 2011)

OK, thank you.


----------



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

Just a +1 that ive experienced the random, ohh noes my car is going 120 and im standing still thing. 

I need to take mine in for the recall still i'll have them look at it and let you know what my dealer says


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Reply to lady In Blue:
That is normal. The computer is doing self diagnosis. If you notice on the digital display it says "checking".


----------



## mlob123 (Nov 17, 2011)

How did you get them to do anything? My dealer is saying they can't do anything because they didn't find any codes or witness it.


----------



## Big Tom (Mar 8, 2011)

That's what I like about the dealers. They can only fix something if there is a code. Don't they train mechanics any more?


----------



## mlob123 (Nov 17, 2011)

Big Tom said:


> That's what I like about the dealers. They can only fix something if there is a code. Don't they train mechanics any more?


I know I tried giving them some suggestions as to what to look at (didn't go over too well) and got the run around "well we can't go looking for a problem because GM won't cover the replacement if we don't have the code or the tech didn't witness it."


----------



## Gm world class tech (Aug 20, 2011)

Big Tom said:


> That's what I like about the dealers. They can only fix something if there is a code. Don't they train mechanics any more?


Yes they do train the auto tech. You need to find a good tech to look at the car.


----------



## Jlz81 (Nov 18, 2011)

I've been having the same issue with my '11 Cruze. It's happened just under a dozen times since I purchased the car in Feb of this year. All my guages max out, the interior lights come on and my stereo blasts up to full volume. All lasts about 1-2 seconds and only when my clutch is engaged.
Scares the s**t out of me everytime with the sudden volume increase, lol.
Thinking it's time to take it back to the dealer. My question is... how many other people are having this issue and does anyone know for SURE if GM is aware of this? Just want to have some info in case I receive any push-back from the service department.


----------



## oolowrideoo (Mar 2, 2011)

Jlz81 said:


> I've been having the same issue with my '11 Cruze. It's happened just under a dozen times since I purchased the car in Feb of this year. All my guages max out, the interior lights come on and my stereo blasts up to full volume. All lasts about 1-2 seconds and only when my clutch is engaged.
> Scares the s**t out of me everytime with the sudden volume increase, lol.
> Thinking it's time to take it back to the dealer. My question is... how many other people are having this issue and does anyone know for SURE if GM is aware of this? Just want to have some info in case I receive any push-back from the service department.


Have had it 3 times in 11500 miles.


----------



## yabayb (Nov 23, 2011)

I bought my Cruze in March, I've had this problem since day one... They've replaced the instrument cluster and vehicle speed sensor, still having the same problem. The dealership managed to replicate the problem, so they know there is a problem but want me to continue driving it. I've refused... they have the car and I'm currently driving a rental car, going on 2 weeks... I've been in contact with GM Canada the whole time, this is ridiculous that I'm having electrical problems on a new car!! It's obviously a problem with manual transmissions... Any other suggestions??


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Am I correct in that this problem is limited to '11 Cruzen only? 

Jim


----------



## FatKidsCruze (Sep 2, 2011)

Well my post was an epic fail!


----------



## EcoCruzer (Mar 4, 2011)

I think your a a little late FatKidsCruze. Yes it is normal for the gauges to do a full sweep on initial start up, but it is not normal for the speedo to spike when the car is rolling or inching at a stop. This also causes the radio to jump in volume as well. Mine has done it a few times and the dealer looked at it with no result. At least it is on record and judging by the number of other complaints, hopefully they will find a solution.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Happened to mine once. Sitting at a light and the analog went up to @60 MPH. Just dismissed it never happened again(that I have noticed).


----------



## erlindbl (Apr 12, 2011)

Just happened to me today... only to 30MPH and it is only the first time it has happened.... 2010 mt eco 6K miles


----------



## jcashan (Mar 4, 2011)

Anyone heard any further on this?! Ive taken to 3 dealers all deny of hearing about this and it is not a known problem and they cant replace something thats not broken!?


----------



## jgweb2000 (Oct 11, 2011)

jcashan said:


> Anyone heard any further on this?! Ive taken to 3 dealers all deny of hearing about this and it is not a known problem and they cant replace something thats not broken!?


This is the line I got. They blamed it on my aftermarket audio system.

It hasn't done this since I got the trifecta tune, but it's hard to tell.


----------



## tbill (Dec 4, 2011)

seems like the clutch pedal being depressed is causing a voltage spike/ground loss issue, or is somehow confusing the bcm or pcm.


----------



## yabayb (Nov 23, 2011)

yabayb said:


> I bought my Cruze in March, I've had this problem since day one... They've replaced the instrument cluster and vehicle speed sensor, still having the same problem. The dealership managed to replicate the problem, so they know there is a problem but want me to continue driving it. I've refused... they have the car and I'm currently driving a rental car, going on 2 weeks... I've been in contact with GM Canada the whole time, this is ridiculous that I'm having electrical problems on a new car!! It's obviously a problem with manual transmissions... Any other suggestions??



Just a follow up... I've had the instrument cluster, vehicle speed sensor, ECM and TRANSMISSION replaced... Its still happening! Its in the hands of GM Canada's engineers now... I haven't driven it in 2 months!!!

Waiting patiently


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

well im just trying to get over the antifreeze smell in my car and here we go with a new problem. I parked my car and when i pulled the e brake up warning chimes started dinging like crazy and the display said release emergency brake!!! I happened to look at the speedometer and it was at 25 mph and dropping. I have come to expect a new issue every 1-2 weeks now.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...to quote the old *Crackerjack*™ jingle: _"...a *SURPRISE* in every package..."_


----------



## danimal (Oct 4, 2011)

Had this same problem, the dealership replaced my entire instrument cluster. Havent seen it happen since...knock on wood.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

I don't mind having a couple issues being that it's a new model here but there comes a point where I say wtf. Even if my multiple issues are corrected what does the future hold for this car especially when the warranty is over?


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

cruzeman said:


> well im just trying to get over the antifreeze smell in my car and here we go with a new problem. I parked my car and when i pulled the e brake up warning chimes started dinging like crazy and the display said release emergency brake!!! I happened to look at the speedometer and it was at 25 mph and dropping. I have come to expect a new issue every 1-2 weeks now.



cruzeman,
I would like to apologize for the issues that you have experienced with your Cruze. I would suggest that you take your vehicle back into your dealership and have them look into this for you. I understand that this is frustrating for you. Please keep me updated on the outcome of your visit to your service center. If you have any additional questions please feel free to message me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## 20126spdRS (Dec 27, 2011)

Stacy they wont fix this issue!!! Its been happening on my 2012 rs m/t since purchase three time to the dealer already!!!!! Wtf gm????


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

20126spdRS said:


> Stacy they wont fix this issue!!! Its been happening on my 2012 rs m/t since purchase three time to the dealer already!!!!! Wtf gm????



20126spdRS,
I understand your frustration. I would be happy to look into this further for you. Can you please send me a PM with your personal information (full name, address and phone number), VIN number, dealership as well as the current mileage? I look forward to hearing back from you.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

Just a friendly reminder to everyone that it's _"...not polite to shoot the messenger..."_ even *if* we are angry at GM and our local dealership.






NOTE to self: read & heed this too!


----------



## TheRupp (May 8, 2012)

This is an old thread, and for that I apologize, but I'm relieved to see that I'm not the only one with this issue. I was sitting at a read light last night and had this happen. Out of fear I clicked off the ignition really quick, then started it back up, and now I don't think my gas gauge is reading correctly.


----------



## DMac1988 (Oct 3, 2011)

My car just did the same thing two days ago. But i was driving. Car wet from 30km to 83km. I got a speeding ticket. Not even the breaks could stop the car. Then right when the cop turned her lights on. The engine break came on n almost got reended by the cop cuz it stopped so fast. Called dealer n they said they've never heard of this issue on a cruze and seems impossible. I said it could be the acceleration cord. He laughed n said car is electric. Doesnt have a part that controls the speed of te car. WTF is he talking about???


----------



## DMac1988 (Oct 3, 2011)

cruzeman said:


> well im just trying to get over the antifreeze smell in my car and here we go with a new problem. I parked my car and when i pulled the e brake up warning chimes started dinging like crazy and the display said release emergency brake!!! I happened to look at the speedometer and it was at 25 mph and dropping. I have come to expect a new issue every 1-2 weeks now.


Not sure if u know of this issue with the smell. But its your thermostat failing. It causes the car to leak engine coolant due to overheating issue. Its a recall. They will replace the lower part of ur tranny. It looks sick once its changed.


----------



## bruteforce (Mar 23, 2012)

+1 for the speedometer spike problem. Was sitting at a stop sign with the clutch pushed in when it spiked. Mine went to 60mph when I noticed it. Radio volume did seem to fluctuate a little...thought it was just losing the station signal. 2012 Eco, 4 days old, 300 miles on the odo. I too am concerned now with what problems we may face down the road. Fingers crossed.

Side note: I also noticed, the night that I bought it, that 20 minutes after I had shut the car off, my climate buttons were still lit up. They did go off shortly after I noticed them. Just thought it was odd that they (and only them) were still on.


----------



## jgweb2000 (Oct 11, 2011)

According to my dealership there is a tsb for this issue. There is currently no solution but the engineers are working toward one.

I was told to follow up at my next service.


----------



## bruteforce (Mar 23, 2012)

jgweb2000 said:


> According to my dealership there is a tsb for this issue. There is currently no solution but the engineers are working toward one.
> 
> I was told to follow up at my next service.


Thank you. I was going to keep an eye on it and see if it does it again. Hopefully they figure it out soon.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Spiking when starting is normal and is not a problem. The car is doing a self test(like the dash lights coming on then going out when started). Since everything is electronic including(tach and spedo) they run thru a series of tests. Spiking when at a light is not normal. Happened to me one maybe 2 times but not regularly. So I don't worry about it. Problem with VSS? 




LadyInBlue said:


> I do not have this problem when driving/stopped but both my tach and speedometer go all the way up as soon as the car starts, while all of the warning indicator lights are on. Only lasts a second and NO, my foot is not on the gas. The car does not rev, only the needles move. Is this normal?:question:


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

bruteforce said:


> +1 for the speedometer spike problem. Was sitting at a stop sign with the clutch pushed in when it spiked. Mine went to 60mph when I noticed it. Radio volume did seem to fluctuate a little...thought it was just losing the station signal. 2012 Eco, 4 days old, 300 miles on the odo. I too am concerned now with what problems we may face down the road. Fingers crossed.
> 
> Side note: I also noticed, the night that I bought it, that 20 minutes after I had shut the car off, my climate buttons were still lit up. They did go off shortly after I noticed them. Just thought it was odd that they (and only them) were still on.



bruteforce,
I would like to congratulate you on your new Cruze! If you feel that you are having an issue with your vehicle I would suggest that you take it to your dealership and have them look into this for you. Please keep me posted on this issue. Also, please feel free to contact me anytime with any questions, comments or concerns you may have.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## edro (Apr 18, 2012)

another +1 - 12' eco manual 4k miles  anyone got the tsb?


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...this is from NHSTA's 'Safercar.gov' listing of complaints:



Make : CHEVROLET
Model : CRUZE
Year : 2011
Manufacturer : GENERAL MOTORS LLC
 Crash : No
Fire : No
Number of Injuries: 0
ODI ID Number : 10439429
Number of Deaths: 0
 VIN : Not Available
 Component: ELECTRICAL SYSTEM
 Summary: 







2011 CHEVY CRUZE MANUAL TRANSMISSION 6 SPD. RANDOM OCCURRENCE OF SPEEDOMETER SPIKES DIGITAL AND NEEDLE (ANYWHERE FROM 20-120 MPH), VOLUME ON RADIO WILL ALSO SPIKE WITH THIS ISSUE. WHEN SPEEDOMETER SPIKING THE STEERING WHEEL WILL ALSO UNWONTEDLY MOVE 1/2 - 2 INCHES LEFT OR RIGHT EVERY TIME WHICH COULD DISTRACT/STARTLE DRIVER LEADING TO A POSSIBLE ACCIDENT. CHEVY REFUSES TO LOOK FOR A PROBLEM THAT "ISN'T THERE". AS STATED BY DEALERSHIP WITHOUT CODE OR A TECH WITNESSING IT. OCCURRENCE HAPPENS WHEN ROLLING AT SLOW SPEEDS (0-7 MPH) OR STOPPED WITH CLUTCH ENGAGED OR SLOWLY BEING RELEASED. HAPPENS, 10-15 TIMES+ A MONTH. HAS STARTLED ME SEVERAL TIMES ONCE INCLUDING ME LETTING OFF THE CLUTCH AND STALLING THE VEHICLE FROM BEING STARTLED. VEHICLE ASSEMBLED: LORDSTOWN,OHIO MILEAGE WHEN FIRST NOTICING THIS ISSUE: 78.0 CURRENT MILEAGE, ISSUE STILL OCCURRING: 18,749. SEEN DEALERSHIP :3 TIMES ABOUT CURRENT ISSUE. *TR
 



70AARCUDA said:


> ...check: *PI-0276A* - Chaffed Wheel Speed Sensor Harness.


----------



## EcoTec (Mar 9, 2012)

LadyInBlue said:


> I do not have this problem when driving/stopped but both my tach and speedometer go all the way up as soon as the car starts, while all of the warning indicator lights are on. Only lasts a second and NO, my foot is not on the gas. The car does not rev, only the needles move. Is this normal?:question:



:1poke:


----------



## TheRupp (May 8, 2012)

I'm bringing this thread back up because I managed to "hit" 120 while stopped yesterday on my way to work.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

TheRupp said:


> I'm bringing this thread back up because I managed to "hit" 120 while stopped yesterday on my way to work.



TheRupp,
I would suggest that you take your Cruze into your dealer and have them look into this for you. I would like you to keep me posted on the progress with your dealer and if you have any questions please feel free to contact me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Blarney (Oct 24, 2012)

I have a 2012 Cruz and the speedometer has also been shooting up to 130 while at a redlight. I have addressed it with the dealer once when I had it in for a recall and they claim they don't know what it is. It has happened twice since then. Should I continue to bring it into the dealer until it is fixed? It is kind of scary! The radio goes up and you wonder what the car is going to do next.


----------



## FoSHO99 (May 16, 2011)

It has happened about 10+ or so times to me. The times I have noticed, it's at a stop, possibly my foot is on the clutch as well.

Speedo spikes, radio spikes, rpm's-not sure.

It doesn't go all the way to 120mph though.


----------



## coinneach (Apr 10, 2012)

Happened to me today. Sitting at a red light, in neutral, left foot off the clutch and right on the brake. Analog and digital spiked to 120, then slowly backed down to 0 (took about 10 seconds to recover). The stereo volume went up as well, which I believe is caused by the automatic speed compensation. Tach never budged and engine ran normally.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Blarney said:


> I have a 2012 Cruz and the speedometer has also been shooting up to 130 while at a redlight. I have addressed it with the dealer once when I had it in for a recall and they claim they don't know what it is. It has happened twice since then. Should I continue to bring it into the dealer until it is fixed? It is kind of scary! The radio goes up and you wonder what the car is going to do next.





FoSHO99 said:


> It has happened about 10+ or so times to me. The times I have noticed, it's at a stop, possibly my foot is on the clutch as well.
> 
> Speedo spikes, radio spikes, rpm's-not sure.
> 
> It doesn't go all the way to 120mph though.





coinneach said:


> Happened to me today. Sitting at a red light, in neutral, left foot off the clutch and right on the brake. Analog and digital spiked to 120, then slowly backed down to 0 (took about 10 seconds to recover). The stereo volume went up as well, which I believe is caused by the automatic speed compensation. Tach never budged and engine ran normally.




I would suggest that you take your vehicle into your dealer to have them look into this for you. I would also like you to keep me posted on the progress with your dealer. If you have any questions please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## coinneach (Apr 10, 2012)

Dealer applied a patch to the ECM this morning. Took about an hour.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

coinneach said:


> Dealer applied a patch to the ECM this morning. Took about an hour.



coinneach,
I appreciate you taking the time to providing an update on this. If you experience any more issues with this please let me know. Also, if you have any other questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## fast69gp (Feb 2, 2013)

Hey guys, just to start, I think it's a little uncalled for to say that GM doesn't train there technicians well anymore. I am an ASE Master Certified technician. I can say from personal experience, they train us extremely well! I can shed some light on some things here for you guys. As far as "not being able to fix it without a code", or "without being able to duplicate the concern", GM WILL NOT pay for a warranty repair unless the issue can be duplicated. It doesn't by any means indicate that the dealer or technician do not want to help, or that we aren't "smart enough" to help. But it is also very hard to guess as to what is causing an issue with a vehicle when we can't get it to act up. Now that being said, I own a 2012 Cruze 2LT manual, and have experienced this very same issue 3 times in the 10K I've had it. Like everyone else, it occurs so infrequently that it is impossible to get it to act up consistently to check. BUT, in my opinion, I don't see any way that an IPC (Instrument Panel Cluster) or speed sensor would case such a concern. An IPC fault would not cause the radio to compensate for speed with volume such as it does when it acts up. Nor would a speed sensor. Typically a speed sensor harness will cause a traction control inop condition, or unwanted ABS activation. I am leaning more towards a possible Body Control Module issue possibly. Reprogramming MAY possibly help, but if there is an internal failure, it certainly will not help. Again guys, this is merely just a guess based on my experience with my own personal car, so PLEASE don't go into your dealer demanding a new part! I have yet to see this on a customers vehicle, or here anything else about this complaint. There are also no TSB's on the issue. I will keep you guys updated if I make any headway with this issue and do my best to help all of you out here


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Fast69gp: If someone had a code scanner attached when this event happens, do you think they would be able to see anything?


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

It seems to me that everyone that has had this happen to them has been stopped at a traffic light. Has anyone had this happen when pulling into a parking slot and then have it happen before you shut the engine down? I'm thinking it's a different set of circumstances when parking vs. stopping at a light and there is some set of conditions that causes it to happen.


----------



## fast69gp (Feb 2, 2013)

I know mine has only happened when pulling up to a stoplight, although when it did it two days ago, I was not in on the clutch, but in neutral rather. Jim Frye, it certainly is worth a shot, although usually if a vehicle see's a fault within itself, it will store that code for an amount of time, even after the fault is not there. With mine, it seems as though the vehicle doesn't see a fault, which makes it even more of a pain to diagnose unfortunately. You'rs MAY throw a code though, so it couldn't hurt anything having a scanner on it. I am having such trouble because I can't get mine to act up on a consistent basis. It will go months without doing it


----------



## izzyizz (Mar 11, 2012)

This has happened to me on my 2003 Impala maybe three times but never on my 2011 Cruze as of yet


----------



## timeos2 (Feb 3, 2013)

Similar occurrence but while underway in our 2011 HHR. Driving at about 60MPH in blinding rain storm. Suddenly every light in the vehicle & on the dash lit at maximum brightness - radio sound spiked - and warning "ding" began. Then engine quit. Was immediately able to restart but light with double lock indicating some type of lock / security error remained on. After 5 minutes or so turned engine off & back on - all was then cleared. Car had about 3000 miles at the time. When I asked dealer to check it at next visit no code(s) found thus no repair done. 

Also seen / heard the radio spike when parking. I believe each time it was related to accidentally pressing accelerator (driver error). Again this was on our HHR - with just 15 miles on our new Cruze - not a single issue yet!


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Thank you for sharing your happiness with the Cruze, timeos2! Please, don’t hesitate to contact us in the future.

Michelle, Chevrolet Customer Service assisting Stacy


----------



## AlgUSF123 (Feb 19, 2013)

Any resolution on this? My vehicle is at the dealership right now for this problem. They gave the standard "Cannot reproduce" response. I have a call into Chevrolet about this. I had an '05 Cobalt which started having similar problems and they just got worse, had to sell it with less than 100K on it. I would hate to have to sell a 9 month old car. I got both the 120mph spike, and I got the 30mph spike and radio volume increase; both while stopped.


----------



## milehigh (Nov 24, 2012)

I am picking up my car now at the dealer for this and a couple other concerns. My service writer gave me a copy of PI0758A that was done to mine to solve this concern. Have them look into it. They did mine without "reproducing" since it is very random. 

Good luck!



Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## AlgUSF123 (Feb 19, 2013)

milehigh said:


> I am picking up my car now at the dealer for this and a couple other concerns. My service writer gave me a copy of PI0758A that was done to mine to solve this concern. Have them look into it. They did mine without "reproducing" since it is very random.
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> ...


Thanks! I called him earlier today and asked if my ECU had the latest firmware, he said he would check and call me back. No callback. Hopefully they can pull down the latest ECU firmware and that fixes it.


----------



## AlgUSF123 (Feb 19, 2013)

milehigh said:


> I am picking up my car now at the dealer for this and a couple other concerns. My service writer gave me a copy of PI0758A that was done to mine to solve this concern. Have them look into it. They did mine without "reproducing" since it is very random.
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> ...


So is *PI0758A* a TSB? I googled and couldn't find it in any of the tsb databases. I am going to make sure to ask my Service Advisor about it tomorrow morning.


----------



## milehigh (Nov 24, 2012)

Not exactly sure what "PI" stands for... Supposedly this same update took care of my fuel gauge not reading full after fueling... we will see later this week! 

Hope they get it figured out for you.


----------



## Rapp (Feb 17, 2013)

My 04 Suburban did this (actually believe it was a recal on GM cars around that time) unfortunately my Suburban started doing it after the recall expired due to milage. Anyway, I was getting all sorts of price quotes pushing $1000 and most wanted to replace the instrument cluster. After a ton of research I found out it was the "stepper motors" for the individual gauges. I found a guy that replaced all my stepper motors (6 - tack, speedo, gas, oil, temp, battery) and have never had a problem since. I took out the instrument cluster brought it to the guy and he repaired it for a little over $100. I am not sure if the new vehicles have similar gauges with stepper motors.


----------



## AlgUSF123 (Feb 19, 2013)

The dealer told me that there were no updates for my ECU software. Then I asked about PI-0758A, and he said he would get back to me. 

Just called me back, and he said that the technician is going to check my vehicle against chevrolet's website (which I assume is TIS WEB). I too have the problem that a full tank doesn't register as full, but I just got used to it. We will see if I get a software update, and if it fixes these few minor issues I have with a great little car.

I got some line about the PI series being on a screen they don't typically check when they look for TSB's. Sigh....


----------



## milehigh (Nov 24, 2012)

Grrr... Did they do that update to your car? Had mine back for a day now and it runs and drives great. I have not fueled yet to see if that has made a difference. I will most likely do that on Friday.


----------



## AlgUSF123 (Feb 19, 2013)

milehigh said:


> Grrr... Did they do that update to your car? Had mine back for a day now and it runs and drives great. I have not fueled yet to see if that has made a difference. I will most likely do that on Friday.


Yeah, they applied it yesterday and I had less than a 1/4th tank when I brought it in. Fueled this morning, and BAM full tank. In the 8,000 miles I've owned this car, it has never registered a full tank. No jump in the speedo, but that usually happens in stop and go traffic on my way home from work. It might be just my imagination, but the engine seems to accelerate a little smoother, but it always accelerated smooth. 

I am happy to have my cruze back, I was driving my beater car with 193,000 miles on it for the last few days.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

AlgUSF123 said:


> Yeah, they applied it yesterday and I had less than a 1/4th tank when I brought it in. Fueled this morning, and BAM full tank. In the 8,000 miles I've owned this car, it has never registered a full tank. No jump in the speedo, but that usually happens in stop and go traffic on my way home from work. It might be just my imagination, but the engine seems to accelerate a little smoother, but it always accelerated smooth.
> 
> I am happy to have my cruze back, I was driving my beater car with 193,000 miles on it for the last few days.




AlgUSF123,
I am happy to hear that your dealer was able to get your concerns addressed and that you have your Cruze back! If you have any other questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me anytime. 
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## milehigh (Nov 24, 2012)

Glad it seemed to fix the problem. I too noticed that the car drove better (more pep?) since the update. I thought I was just happy to be back in my favorite car and out of the rental Tahoe.


----------



## FoSHO99 (May 16, 2011)

I was at a stop with my foot on the clutch when the speedo spiked. This time I was able to hold the clutch at that position and the speedo held at the same speed until I moved the clutch.


----------



## palladin (Mar 2, 2013)

I have the speedometer issue. GM Canada said to tell dealer about the PI0758A "bulletin" for ECU update. Anyone have this ECU update done and still have the issue?


----------



## AlgUSF123 (Feb 19, 2013)

palladin said:


> I have the speedometer issue. GM Canada said to tell dealer about the PI0758A "bulletin" for ECU update. Anyone have this ECU update done and still have the issue?


My cruze works perfect after the TSB PI0758A was applied, the dealer wouldn't do it until I specifically mentioned the exact TSB number to him.


----------



## brianguy1979 (Jun 17, 2012)

My 12 ECO Manual is doing it too!!


Chevy Cruze Speedometer Moving While Parked - YouTube


----------



## bartonmd (Jun 30, 2011)

I had the same issue today in our '11 ECO 6MT. Speedo, digital speed, and tack all cycled about 3/4 of the way to max while idling at a stop light, and instrument lights seemed to get brighter. Not sure about the dome light, because it was light out.

I have to go into the dealer for the 0299 low boost issue anyway, if I can ever get the code to come back on since I cleared it, but I'll ask them about this one, as well. The issue is, since I'm not under the b2b warranty any more (just powertrain), I wonder if they'll try and charge me for the update...

Mike


----------



## carad92 (Mar 8, 2016)

so i see everyone is having the problem with their speedometer spiking... well i just bought a BRAND NEW 2016 chevy cruze manual... and i am having this same problem! the dealership currently has my car, and they are telling me they can't replicate the problem! so did anyone ever figure out what exactly is causing this so I can let the tech at the dealership know.. i have already sent them the link to this thread!!! Thanks!


----------



## d20111a (Jan 24, 2017)

Well this is dissapointing to see this problem has been around a long time. I have a '15 and started noticing the problem with my speedo jumping and radio volume jumping a month or two ago. Have not been to the dealer yet but this is good info to pass on to them.


----------



## brad hogan (May 4, 2017)

I would like to bump this thread , my 2012 Cruze eco is having the spedo spike problem . Does the TBS PI0758A fix the problem , and does dealer charger for this ? Thank You


----------



## dylan1303 (Aug 5, 2017)

Mine just did it today. 6mt 1.4t 2012 lt. at a stop light and noticed the spedo way up. Didnt notice any other symptoms.


----------



## Johnny2019 (Aug 14, 2019)

I’ve got a 2012 1.8 manual ECo Cruze. same thing happens to me all the time. I start my car, wait about 15-20 seconds then it happens. Always while I’m parked not touching pedals. Speedo shoots up to 100km then slowly comes back down, a ding ding sound comes on and notification on dash about releasing parking brake, volume shoots up and stays there, steering wheel moves slightly left 2” then quickly moves back to original position. I can reproduce this every time I start my car. HELP ME...I don’t have much money to fix it Atm.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Johnny2019 said:


> I’ve got a 2012 1.8 manual ECo Cruze. same thing happens to me all the time. I start my car, wait about 15-20 seconds then it happens. Always while I’m parked not touching pedals. Speedo shoots up to 100km then slowly comes back down, a ding ding sound comes on and notification on dash about releasing parking brake, volume shoots up and stays there, steering wheel moves slightly left 2” then quickly moves back to original position. I can reproduce this every time I start my car. HELP ME...I don’t have much money to fix it Atm.


The gauges do a "self-check" on start up, causing them to sweep the entire range. That's totally normal. 

The rest of it sounds odd. Do you have anything plugged into the ODBII port? Add-ons can cause problems with the computer system.


----------

